

Slapped in the Face by the Invisible Hand: Banking and the Panic of 2007  - chasingsparks
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1401882

======
chasingsparks
IMO, this is the best paper on the ongoing financial crisis.

